
The Irony of Writing Online About Digital Preservation - diodorus
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/the-irony-of-writing-about-digital-preservation/416184/?single_page=true
======
eveningcoffee
In one day we will wake up with a horrible hangover and all the events of
recent past would be wiped out from our collective memory.

